# Zweiendschlauch



## coaster (26. Februar 2019)

Gerade läuft bei Pro 7 das Ding des Jahres. Vorgestellt wird ein Schlauch mit 2 Enden zum Wechseln ohne Radausbau. Ist schon im Handel. Was mich stutzig macht ist, dass sich der Schlauch an den Enden ausweitet. Ob das in Bezug auf die Wandstärke so stabil ist bezweifle ich.  Es gibt seit über 10 Jahren den Fly Bikes Cobra Bmx Schlauch. Der hat auch zwei Enden,   überlappt sich aber und weitet seine Enden nicht. Ist nur seit Ewigkeiten ausverkauft. Was denkt ihr?


----------



## sun909 (26. Februar 2019)

Von Gaadi oder so gibt es das seit Jahren mit zwei Enden...

Für Hollandräder oder andere Dinger echt top 

Aufgepumpt ohne Mantel werden die Dinger an den Enden auch dicker. Im Mantel ganz normal dann. Im MTB habe ich keine Erfahrung damit.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sauerlaender75 (27. Februar 2019)

https://www.prosieben.de/tv/das-din...gaadi-der-fahrradschlauch-mit-zwei-enden-clip

find die Idee nicht schlecht - als schnelle Notfalllösung sicherlich gut zu gebrauchen!


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (27. Februar 2019)

Da gibt das doch sogar schon jahrelange Rechtsstreitigkeiten.
Fischer beharrt wohl darauf keine Verletzungen der Patente von Gaadi zu begehen ...


----------



## coaster (5. März 2019)

Wusste bis vor der Sendung nicht, dass es die beiden Msrken gibt. Vor 10 Jahren kamen die Flybikes Schläuche auf den Markt. Die waren aber immer ausverkauft. Da wurde das eine Ende noch über das Ventil gezogen.


----------



## xxxT (5. März 2019)

also, wie schon gesagt,bei irgendwelchen hollandrädern mit rücktritt,verschraubt ect. mag das ja angehen. heutzutage sind die laufräder ja normalerweise ratz fatz ausgebaut  und man kann n normalen schlauch einbauen.


----------



## nightwolf (5. März 2019)

Und fuer Hollandrad usw. gab es den Schlauch mit Enden auch schon im vergangenen Jahrhundert 
https://www.radreise-wiki.de/Schlauch


> Die Firma Continental hat in den achtziger Jahren des letzten Jahrhunderts endliche Schläuche angeboten (mit zwei verschweißten oder verklebten Enden, in der Mitte des Schlauchs befand sich der Ventilsitz). Die Enden überlappten sich im Reifen. Im Pannenfalle brauchte man das Laufrad nicht aus dem Rahmen oder der Gabel auszubauen, es genügte den Reifen einseitig aus der Felge herauszuheben und dann konnte man den Schlauch ganz einfach heraus- und wieder einziehen.





coaster schrieb:


> Wusste bis vor der Sendung nicht, (...)


Dann wusstest Du vermutlich auch nicht, dass das eigentlich ein alter Hut ist


----------



## emilemil (5. März 2019)

Ich fahre ein Trekkingrad (Hauptsächlicher Verwendungszweck Einkaufskaufrad, zur Not auch Strecken um 80 [km]) komplett mit Gaadi-Schläuchen (Vorn, Hinten , Ersatz) der Größe 622-37 seit ca. 3000 [km]. Im Vergleich zu den geschlossenen Versionen macht es sich ganz gut. Man bemerkt, vor allem auf glatter Straße, eine leichte Unwucht, bedingt durch die Stoßstelle. Voraussetzung ist ein gut passender Gaadi-Schlauch (Die Stoßstelle sollte möglichst schon bei geringem Druck geschlossen sein und der Mantel sollte von Haus aus eine gute Steifigkeit mitbringen. Das trifft auf meinen Schwalbe Land Cruiser zu. Reifen mit geringer Steifigkeit (Handschuh-Steifigkeit) wie mein Schwalbe Mow Joe (50-406) auf der Faltrad-Felge zeigen eine Einfallstelle am Stoß, wenn Gaadi montiert wird. Damit mochte ich nicht fahren und habe trotz der guten Erfahrungen mit dem 622-er Reifen den Versuch gar nicht gestartet.
Einen Patschen hatte ich auch schon, das war aber in 5 Minuten erledigt (Bei Plattfuß wechsle ich immer der Schlauch !). Besonders angenehm empfand ich, daß ich meine 9-Gang iMotion-Nabe nach der sonst erforderlichen Demontage und Montage (Was bei der iMotion 9 sehr einfach ist !) nicht wieder in der Einstellung justieren mußte.
Wenn ein Gaadi-Schlauch nicht ganz passt, kann man sich für den Notfall behelfen (Eine Lücke von ca. 1 [cm] schließt sich beim Aufpumpen; eine Überlappung von 2-3 [cm] kann durch Einstülpen der Schlauchenden korrigiert werden, führt aber zu einer starken Unwucht und ist für längere Strecken nicht zu empfehlen; 5 [km] zur eigenen Hütte können zur Not überbrückt werden.) Soweit meine Erfahrungen.
Eine weitere Verwendung für meine beiden anderen Räder scheitern bisher daran, daß es keine passenden Schläuche gibt. Die leichte Unwucht könnte der Hersteller IMHO noch reduzieren, indem er die Wanddicken der beiden Endkappen reduziert. 
Das sind meine 5 Zent.

MfG EmilEmil


----------



## Milsani (5. März 2019)

Und ich dachte immer das Ding sei ein Aprilscherz


----------



## coaster (5. März 2019)

Ich hab mir welche bestellt und werde sie auf dem 20er testen. Hatte letzte Woche 2 Platten im Hinterrad und mit den Kettenspannerumlenkrollen und der Einstellung der Scheibenbremse erhoffe ich mir Zeitersparnis. Abgesehen davon macht mir Plattenflicken im Regen im Wald keinen Spass.


----------



## nightwolf (6. März 2019)

coaster schrieb:


> Ich hab mir welche bestellt und werde sie auf dem 20er testen. (...)


Kannst auf Deinem 20er auch gleich pannensichere Reifen mit testen   
https://www.bike-components.de/en/Schwalbe/Marathon-20-Wired-Tyre-p46414/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raymond12 (6. März 2019)

Bei mir bleibt der Schlauch beim Flickvorgang eigentlich immer im eingebauten Hinterrad. Geht das bei den 20" Zoll Rädern nicht?


----------



## coaster (6. März 2019)

Doch. Habe aber oft Schnitte drinnen, da geht kein Flicken drauf. Habe eben die Schläuche erhalten und direkt einen eingebaut. Mega Höhenschlag im Mantel und Taillenbildung an den Seiten. Das obwohl die Enden schön bündig waren.   Luft raus, und erneut gepumpt und dann ist er bei 1,8 Bar an einem Ende geplatzt. Gott sei Dank nur in der Garage und nicht im Gelände.


----------



## ecols (7. März 2019)

Das klingt ja nach einem super Produkt?!


----------



## nightwolf (7. März 2019)

ecols schrieb:


> Das klingt ja nach einem super Produkt?!


Oder Kommafehler  


coaster schrieb:


> (...) dann ist er bei 18,0 Bar an einem Ende geplatzt. (...)


----------



## emilemil (7. März 2019)

Die Dokumentation sollte schon etwas weniger spartanisch sein und alle notwendigen Informationen enthalten. Also welche Reifengröße gefahren wird; wie die Steifigkeit des Reifens ist, welcher Zweiendschlauch gekauft wurde (Gaadi oder Fischer ?), wo gekauft wurde, für welche Reifengröße der Hersteller seinen Schlauch vorgesehen hat, gab es Probleme bei der Montage usw. Mit Aktionismus-Alarm und der Feststellung , jetzt ist der Reifen kaputt bei 1,8 [bar] kann ich wenig anfangen.
Ich weiß, daß es bei Gaadi vor einigen Jahren in der Anfangszeit undichte oder schnell defekte Schläuche gab. Bei der Mentalität der Radhändler kann ich mir aber so einiges vorstellen. Wie ich überhaupt feststellen muß, daß in den letzten Jahrzehnten so einiges den Bach runtergegangen ist. Und das Internet befördert das noch besonders.
Von einer umfassenden Dokumentation haben fast alle etwas (Alle bis auf endlich viele …).

MfG EmilEmil


----------



## coaster (7. März 2019)

Gaadi 20 Zoll Schlauch. Den gibts wohl nur in einer Breite. Unaufgepumpt ist der genau so breit wie ein herkömmlicher 20 Zoll Schlauch den du bei Heino bekommst. Und wie breit ein 20 Zoll Trial Hinterradmantel ist dürfte im Trialforum bekannt sein. Da der Schlauch wie oben beschrieben eingebaut bei nur 1,8 Bar geplatzt ist, dürfte das auch ausreichend beschrieben sein. Ich fahre im Bmx die billigen Decathlon Schläuche für 3 Euro mit 8 Bar und die platzen nicht. Der Gaadi hat am Ende ein Stück, welches sich weitet. Dort scheint die Schwachstelle zu sein. Bei Flybikes gibts das nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## emilemil (8. März 2019)

Schönen Dank @coaster für das Foto vom geplatzten Schlauch. Ca. 1,8 [bar] und Platzer habe ich auch schon erlebt.
 Ich war im letzten Jahr mal auf der Suche nach dem Elastitzitätsmodul (konstant ? oder Funktion der Dehnung ?) von dem Gummi, das bei Fahrradschläuchen so verbaut wird. Überraschend für mich war da ein Schlauchplatzer in dem angesprochenen Bereich: Ich hatte eigentlich erwartet, daß "Schlauchgummi" eine Dehnung von mindestens 50 % ohne weiteres ertragen kann (Der Schlauch wurde ohne umhüllenden Mantel aufgepumpt !).
Seitdem habe ich mich um das Thema aber nicht mehr kümmern können. Und eine gute Erklärung meinerseits steht daher noch aus. Man könnte evtl. bei einem Reifen-Hersteller mal fragen.
Oder hier im Forum !

MfG EmilEmil


----------



## coaster (8. März 2019)

Leider ist meine Handycam def. Der Reifen war verbaut. Das Problem ist der Anstoss der beiden Enden. Die sind zwar plan, aber bilden eine Taille seitlich und einen Höhenschlag nach oben.


----------



## emilemil (5. Mai 2019)

Am 30. April 2019 hatte ich einen Platten am Gaadi-Schlauch hinten. Trekkingrad (37-622 Schwalbe Landcruiser mit Reflex, Schutzgewebe u.a...., Druck war 4,5 [bar]). Der Schlauchwechsel war innerhalb 5 Minuten erledigt. Kein Hinterradausbau, kein Neujustieren der Schaltung (I-Motion 9). Unterwegs konnte keine Beschädigung der Bereifung festgestellt werden. So weit so gut...….
Zwei Tage später sollte (in aller Ruhe !) der defekte Schlauch geflickt werden. Bei der Suche im Wasserbad stellte sich heraus, daß ein kleines Loch ganz am Rande, aber noch auf der Schott-Fläche (An der Stoßstelle !) vorhanden war. Da einen haltbaren Flicken zu setzen, ist etwas schwierig und wird wahrscheinlich keine haltbare Sache sein. Die Beschädigung an dieser Stelle deutet auf einen Material-Fehler hin.
Da dieser Schlauch schon einmal geflickt ist, soll er in die Tonne wandern. Oder soll ich einmal einen Versuch wagen, diesen Flicken auf die Randzone zu setzen ? Ich muß ihn ja nicht einbauen, sondern kann ihn an die Decke hängen und die Lufthaltigkeit vom Sofa aus überprüfen. Oder hat jemand einen besseren Vorschlag ?

Mfg EmilEmil


----------

